
Thanks to TruffleRuby, Ruby is about to become an order of magnitude faster - stanislavb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRKjWrNJ8DI
======
igouy
I wonder what programs and what version of TruffleRuby are compared on Slide
12 ?

[https://speakerdeck.com/eregon/parallel-and-thread-safe-
ruby...](https://speakerdeck.com/eregon/parallel-and-thread-safe-ruby-at-high-
speed-with-truffleruby?slide=12)

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/faster/yarv-truffle.html)

Slide 12 seems mis-labelled: these are not from The Computer Language
Benchmarks Game (richards, red-black, neural-net, matrix-multiply, delta
blue), and these are missing (reverse complement, regex redux, knucleotide,
fasta).

~~~
eregon
Right, I should just rename it to "Classic benchmarks", since it's also from
other sources.

------
rurban
And thanks to Oracle nobody will use it.

------
olliej
Is there a non-video link?

~~~
mbrookes
A few seconds of "research" (despite no interest in the subject):
[https://speakerdeck.com/eregon/parallel-and-thread-safe-
ruby...](https://speakerdeck.com/eregon/parallel-and-thread-safe-ruby-at-high-
speed-with-truffleruby?slide=1)

